

 Please review my new application  - combiclickwise
http://www.readevery.com

======
Samuel_Michon
Interesting idea. Some things I've noticed:

1) It could use a description on the main page, so that new users know what
they're in for.

2) Scrolling through the result page (using the mouse's scroll wheel) makes my
browser stall for > 10 seconds before loading new entries. (Firefox 3.6.3 on
Win7)

3) The 'beta' badge on the main page has a very light yellow color, which
makes the white text hard to read. The label text could also use some letter
spacing.

4) The 'y' in the ReadEvery logo is cropped a bit too much, making it look
like a 'v'.

5) The results page could use some filter options, to focus on location or
relevancy. It would also be nice to be able to remove users from the list on a
case-by-case basis.

6) Retweet and reply buttons (per tweet) would be also be nice.

~~~
combiclickwise
Thanks for your time on this. Really appreciate it. I am working on the
remove/unfollow user functionality already. The retweet/reply buttons is a
very good idea :-) I had not seen the cropped 'y'. Will fix that too

~~~
Samuel_Michon
Another thing that just occurred to me: since you're presenting the tweets out
of their context, sorting them purely by user, perhaps it'd be better to
remove replies from the flow? That way snippets of conversations wouldn't
confuse the reader. I'm assuming this view is meant to find standalone tweets
that contain insightful remarks or links/media?

Also, how about auto-converting links in tweets into embedded media? (images,
YouTube, etc)

~~~
combiclickwise
auto-converting links.. didn't occur to me at all. Thanks to remove re-tweets,
I should probably set that as the default option (removed) and yet provide the
user a way to turn it on

------
thinkdevcode
\- remove the :: :: in the sites title

\- add a button next to the twitter username textbox so i can change names
myself (if i have multiple accounts)

\- Y looks like a V in logo

\- BETA is hard (if not impossible to make out in the main application page)

\- add a margin on the bottom of the twitter pics - everything else has a nice
margin except that and it runs on the hr

\- when you mouse over a url a small preview window should show up of the site
or a small media player

\- theres too much space between the rows of twitter feeds

\- try to get rid of reply tweets as I cant see the full conversation the
little bits i can see are useless

\- Track This Now at the bottom of the page does nothing - is it supposed to?

\- the number of retweets is above the retweet image while the numbers of
facebook likes is on right, try to have some uniformity

\- add space above the faint hr below retweet/like images

\- in logo, shadow of EVERY is too faint... just because the font is a
different color doesnt mean the shadow should be any different. thats like
saying a black person should have a darker shadow than a white person =)

\- only 3 columns - i have a large display and it would be nice if I this
could expand to fit my browser window

Overall, I like the idea and hope that you flesh it out some more

~~~
combiclickwise
I am glad you like the idea. I have a lot of work to do.

"- add a button next to the twitter username textbox so i can change names
myself (if i have multiple accounts)" Interesting that you thought that. Right
now you can just press enter but I see how this can be confusing to people. I
will add the "Go" button

"- try to get rid of reply tweets as I cant see the full conversation the
little bits i can see are useless" I think so too.. and so do some other
members so will work on that

A lot of design input here. I lack the eye for it so this is extremely useful
for me. Now, I just have to run through point by point. Thanks a lot

------
ski
Cool spin on viewing tweets.

Since this shows multiple tweets from a single user, the ordering of the users
becomes more important. I think its currently ordered by most recently
followed. Some other orderings that might be interesting:

(1) Most recently tweeted

(2) Affinity - order by people I reply/RT the most

(3) List view - view users from a specific list

Also, would be nice if you could click on links in tweets directly.

~~~
combiclickwise
List view is coming up. The user has to login using Twitter OAuth though
(Twitter API requirement). I think ordering by affinity is a very interesting
idea to pursue. Thank you

------
combiclickwise
HN, Thanks a lot for all your comments/feedback

I have worked through many of them to make the site better.

here are some

Date/time of the tweet now appears next to retweet/reply options

Tweets are color coded based on their recency.

there is a quick profile view and follow/unfollow facility

The page used to hang because of load.. now there is only a pageful of tweets
loaded on startup and then it auto-loads as the user scrolls down to see more
making the experience significantly smoother.

The wanted the site to be a way of finding interesting people to follow. Now
you can search for them by topics/keywords by clicking on the "Find tweeters
for a topic" link. For example if you type in Google, it lists all the Google
tweet accounts for you and you can follow the ones that interest you easily.

Again, thanks a lot for giving me a big list of sure fire improvements to work
on

------
citricsquid
It's interesting, I guess, _but_ the focus of Twitter is the tweets and the
way this is presented makes me think they're not the main focus, surely they
should be -- unless I missed the point of your application?

~~~
combiclickwise
You haven't missed it. The "additional" purpose is to be able to find
interesting profiles by drilling down to see who people I follow are following
but tweets and their readability is very important. Thanks

------
samratjp
After spending eons reading twitter from Flipboard and Pulse, this layout
reminded me of AllTop. It's a nice global view of finding out where's what but
I personally had a hard time focusing on just one user because i have seen
their older tweets. This would be a great non-intimidating way to catch up
with twitter if you're out of the loop.

~~~
combiclickwise
Yes. That was the use case. I would find it difficult to quickly get an idea
about what everyone is been up to individually so I made it. You are right in
that this is especially useful when you are out of the loop.

------
NathanKP
I was curious about how it behaved with locked profiles. The authentication
dialog that popped up was not very attractive, and I certainly didn't want to
enter my password in it.

~~~
combiclickwise
I am still working on that. I didn't know if there would be any demand for
that so I pushed it down in priority. Basically, the locked profiles can never
be viewed by any other user. To view it, the user has to enter via OAuth. I am
still working on it and what you see (the authentication dialog) is still
unfinished. I will definitely update here once I am fully ready. Thanks for
pointing it out

------
maguay
Interesting idea. You should add a timeline view that basically looks like
what that user's Twitter timeline looks like.

~~~
combiclickwise
it is a good idea. It gives you an idea of what the user himself is looking at
it. Got it. Thanks

------
NicuCalcea
1) Change logo. Flickr style logos are not cool anymore. 2) Follow button
seems to be broken, sometimes it doesn't work.

~~~
combiclickwise
A bug seems to crop up sometimes in the follow functionality. Will investigate

------
db42
Nice app. Since you are grouping tweets by username, you can remove that
username from each individual tweet.

~~~
combiclickwise
Wow! Thanks. I was so close to the project I never saw this. I just fixed it

------
iamjpg
Looks great. Biggest thing missing in my opinion is the date/time of the
tweet.

Good work!

~~~
combiclickwise
I think so too

------
pinchyfingers
This is really nice, I'm going to use it.

~~~
combiclickwise
Thanks :-)

------
elvirs
is it just me or? Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to www.readevery.com

~~~
combiclickwise
i just checked. The service is fine

